# Canyon Ultimate CF Chorus 11 Incoming



## thaugen (Aug 20, 2007)

I just received notification from Canyon that my Canyon Ultimate CF Chorus 11 in Team White is arriving next week. I've been riding a 2005 Scott Speedster S1 with Ultegra which I love, but this is my first carbon bike and I am very excited! 

Any other Canyon owners on this site? I know they're not shipping to the USA, but wanted to hear some thoughts from other owners.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bummer..*

they won't ship to the US, I'd really like one..


----------



## thaugen (Aug 20, 2007)

Mosovich said:


> they won't ship to the US, I'd really like one..


When I asked Canyon about shipping to the USA they said something about not being able to get insurance for the frames...


----------

